# Pre nursing courses or work as a nurse aide/ carer



## MarySmyth (23 Aug 2010)

Any advice re. Pre Nursing courses- i note that all PLC colleges are full and unlikely for student to get a place. However a number of private colleges also offer Fetac level 5 course - Portobello Institute (fee 4k +); Dorset College (fee 2.5k); and Grafton College (fee 2k). Any advice re. these courses>?

Also, what is advantage of having pre-nursing for enter to nursing- would it be better for student to have worked as nurse aide or similar for 1 year?


----------



## pinkyBear (23 Aug 2010)

Hi there,
from a nursing perspective, it is probably best to do a pre nursing course out of the two, the pre nursing course while the student will appear to be doing the same work as a nurses aid, the student will recieve proper tuition, which is important.

I would say that doing a pre nursing course is a very good start..
P..


----------



## MarySmyth (23 Aug 2010)

*Pre nursing*

Thanks for advice

Any opinions re. the private colleges?


----------



## lou2 (23 Aug 2010)

I would offer a slightly different opinion and would suggest that there is no real advantage to doing a pre-nursing course. Nursing students get all the tuition they need when they take up their place on a nursing programme. I think the person in question would be better off working as a nurses aide for the year and saving some money for their student years. This years work will give some insight to what it is actually like to work with real patients/clients and will give the person a sense of whether this is the right career for them. I think the fees charged are over the top and I really don't think it's worth it.  Doing a pre-nursing course may have made a difference some years ago when nursing places were determined by interview but it's a different kettle of fish now.


----------



## pinkyBear (23 Aug 2010)

Hi there,

I am not sure if I would agree lou, a young woman interested in Nursing, if they work as a nurses aid, I agree they will get tonnes of experience. However the pre nursing schools will have classes that would give a person some exposure as to what will be studdied in Nursing, subjects such as Anatomy and Physiology.

If the OP was going down that route, certainly check if there is work experience associated with the school. 

The thing about Nursing, because it is a university based course now, the student will be expected to do both research and there will be placements. This is why I think a pre - nursing school would be beneficial, it will keep the person in the study frame of mind. 

In terms of which school to choose, I would look at what subjects they offer. I looked at the portabello school   , the course does look very impressive and gives a student a broad introduction to social science and Nursing, the [broken link removed] course appears to be more Nursing orientated...

As a former nurse, I liked the portabello course, as the course is broad, the student can also work as well as they will be in collage 2 days of the week...

P..


----------



## MarySmyth (26 Aug 2010)

*vacant places*

Anyone know any update re. PLC pre nursing courses- student has applied to all Dublin colleges (and those in Kildare/ Laois) with hope of getting a place- but no reaction to date! Is it too late? Do people cancel so is being on a waiting list any good.

Also seems some places in UK under the 'clearing' system- how does it work for training in the Uk v Ireland?


----------



## vegetablevn (27 Aug 2010)

MarySmyth said:


> Anyone know any update re. PLC pre nursing courses- student has applied to all Dublin colleges (and those in Kildare/ Laois) with hope of getting a place- but no reaction to date! Is it too late? Do people cancel so is being on a waiting list any good.
> 
> Also seems some places in UK under the 'clearing' system- how does it work for training in the Uk v Ireland?



   Hi,

  Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

  Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------

